

Ask HN: Would you like to find sites you have forgotten about? - dyml

Hi HN,<p>On multiple occasions have I had the problem that I once visited a site and now I want to get back to it. I remember the site I was on before visiting this site and I remember a qoute from the site, but not the name or URL.<p>The qoute is to generic to find anything on google so googling didn&#x27;t help me.<p>So, I thought to myself:
I should build a service that would record my browser history, encrypt it before sending &amp; storing it, and allow me (and only me) to search it like I would search google. (I even have some really smart search details I think could help to discover the right site)<p>I know I would use this service, and I want to ask you, dear HN:
Would you like to use this service? Should I build it?<p>I intend to make it cost a small fee (like $1&#x2F;month) to make sure that the user is not the product, and to make it clear for users that&#x27;s the case.
======
drakmail
It is sounds cool, but I'm seen some other services that offer same
functionality, but forgot them =\ and I'm not sure, that I will pay for this.

